# 2021 Fish and Random Pics



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Going to see if this gets any traction. I just moved further up north from SW Ohio and they have a great thread for any fish or random pictures you want to post. No description necessary, just a spot to post your pics.

I’ll get it started with my first decent smallie from a Lima reservoir in many years and a surprise 21+lb carp caught in the mouth while bass fishing with 10lb braid to a 12lb mono leader.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Some quality on my first and second trips to a new to me reservoir


----------



## Bowtie (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Bowtie (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Couple hours of night fishing. Thought I had a big bass but it was a 7lb channel instead


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice pond bluegill on one of my tiny homemade spooks and a couple nice ones from yesterday + a double up with dad!


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Man, these smallies are a blast!


----------



## Buckeye419 (Dec 11, 2020)

my friends first fish ohio catch! 9.5 in surprise rock bass from a *semi private pond....


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Speaking of rockbass.... they were spawning last week at one of the bigger UG's nearby. They sure get colored up pretty for the occasion.









Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

One more pic.... tis the season for fat belly panfish.









Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Wrong species but they’re still fun. 4 channels and one broke me off. Biggest was 8lb and all over 5lb


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

slobs!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Attica them rock bass look awesome! Never seen them change like that


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Cpl quickies


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

Not from Ohio, but from some of my Navy travels. Land based shark fishing is just catfishing on steroids. You put out a big piece of bait on the bottom with much heavier gear and wait for the rod to rip. This one was a sandbar shark about 6.5 feet long and was caught and released at the FL/GA border.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Got into a few good smallies and cats the other night. Also the night mode on the iPhone 12 pro is pretty great. The last pic was at 12:15am with the moon glowing


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Guess I should post these pics here. Caught at local upground this morning. tight line with red worms









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

ress said:


> Guess I should post these pics here. Caught at local upground this morning. tight line with red worms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some piggies right there!


----------



## Buckeye419 (Dec 11, 2020)

My friend got a nice 13.75 inch fish ohio crappie tonight.. this pond is seriously a GEM!


----------

